# Italian Vogue: All Black Issue



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 16, 2008)

Has anyone found the Italian vogue yet??  I really want to get it!!


----------



## benzito_714 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

with tocarra showing her overflowing chi-chi's? yeah i saw a portion of the mag but i am not really into vogue.


----------



## Lapis (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_with tocarra showing her overflowing chi-chi's? yeah i saw a portion of the mag but i am not really into vogue._

 
LOL
well it's all WOC this month, I really want one too but I doubt I'll find one in SC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










I found a slideshow of a couple of the pictures
Beautiful Is Beautiful - The New York Times > Style > Slide Show > Slide 1 of 11


----------



## ohsoshy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

not here yet


----------



## couturesista (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

Ebay has them for 45.00.


----------



## doniad101 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

Oh those are pretty cool!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

I put myself on the waiting list for one back in London and got a call the day before I flew out to NY that they were due instore the following day.

Told the guy to give my copy to someone else as there was no way I could pick it up.

I'm over the hype of this issue now!


----------



## couturesista (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

I called 5 different Barnes and Nobles here in MD, and all of them said and I quote " We put in orders for them but we never received any shipments. We've been overwhelmed with phone inquiries about this issue". Do you know if you will get any in? " I hope so, but I can't be to sure". Seriously, when I go to B&N I buy the US and UK Vogue and there's never a shortage of them. I would hate to think...... I won't go there. Hopefully I'll get my 2 issues soon. WOC can sell magazines they just have to make it to the stands.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I put myself on the waiting list for one back in London and got a call the day before I flew out to NY that they were due instore the following day.

Told the guy to give my copy to someone else as there was no way I could pick it up.

I'm over the hype of this issue now!_

 
IMO, There is no hype about WOC being honored in a magazine or industry that only uses 1 or 2 as tokens. THis is groundbreaking and historic. I hope this so called "hype" catches on here in the states, where WOC account for a large percentage of this industry's consumer.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_IMO, There is no hype about WOC being honored in a magazine or industry that only uses 1 or 2 as tokens. THis is groundbreaking and historic. I hope this so called "hype" catches on here in the states, where WOC account for a large percentage of this industry's consumer._

 

Course there's hype - there shouldn't even NEED to be a WOC issue, we should be featured in Vogue every month as a given! No? It IS 2008 after all, not 1958.

I take it you've not seen the group on Facebook urging everybody to go and buy it - that's how I even came to hear about it in the first place. At the end of the day Vogue will get their money off us and nothing will change in the fashion industry, so yes, there is a lot of hype surrounding this issue.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

I agree there shouldn't be a WOC issue, but there is. There shouldn't be alot of things based on race, sexuality and gender, but there is. We shouldn't have to make "hype" to prove a point, but of course we do. Like our ancestors before us, somebody had to knock down some doors to get in. And yes Vogue will make money that's what their in business for to make money, and to set trends. The point is to prove to other publications that WOC can sell magazines because ultimately that is their goal. I'm not on the Vogue Bandwagon, I'm a monthly subscriber, and I purchase the Uk issues, so for me this is icing on the cake. I have no problem spending my money on this issue like I do on any other issue and if doing so can help the cause why not, even if nothing changes for other publications, Vogue Italia can say we took the first screw out of the door. Again, my opinion. TTFN


----------



## benzito_714 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Course there's hype - there shouldn't even NEED to be a WOC issue, we should be featured in Vogue every month as a given! No? It IS 2008 after all, not 1958.

I take it you've not seen the group on Facebook urging everybody to go and buy it - that's how I even came to hear about it in the first place. At the end of the day Vogue will get their money off us and nothing will change in the fashion industry, so yes, there is a lot of hype surrounding this issue._

 
this is the exact reason why i am not into vogue-or any other 'high fashion' magazine. i stick with ebony and essence-i would love to get into vogue for the artistic aspect of clothing design, make-up, etc but i just can't get past the fact that black is not beautiful, to the masses.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_this is the exact reason why i am not into vogue-or any other 'high fashion' magazine. i stick with ebony and essence-i would love to get into vogue for the artistic aspect of clothing design, make-up, etc but i just can't get past the fact that black is not beautiful, to the masses._

 
 I respect what your saying. I'm what you would call a magazine fiend, I have numerous subscriptions to all types of fashion magazine. I'm an avid sewer and I love designing, so I'm inspired by alot of things I see in magazines. Although I have subscriptions to Essence, I don't subscribe for the fashion, because its not a fashion mag. It's a WOC lifestyle mag. I love Essence , but for different reasons. When I see the Fashion Editorials in Essence , 9 times out of 10 the clothing used in the spread are from High End and Couture designers, the same designers that use 1 or 2 WOC in their shows. So what does that say about Essence? Why promote designers who shun your core consumer? To make a dollar that's why, Essence like any other mag wants to be able to say, You saw the hot Balenciaga Sandals here, or the New IT Hermes Bag here, its all about the dollar. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## benzito_714 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I respect what your saying. I'm what you would call a magazine fiend, I have numerous subscriptions to all types of fashion magazine. I'm an avid sewer and I love designing, so I'm inspired by alot of things I see in magazines. Although I have subscriptions to Essence, I don't subscribe for the fashion, because its not a fashion mag. It's a WOC lifestyle mag. I love Essence , but for different reasons. When I see the Fashion Editorials in Essence , 9 times out of 10 the clothing used in the spread are from High End and Couture designers, the same designers that use 1 or 2 WOC in their shows. So what does that say about Essence? Why promote designers who shun your core consumer? To make a dollar that's why, Essence like any other mag wants to be able to say, You saw the hot Balenciaga Sandals here, or the New IT Hermes Bag here, its all about the dollar. Just my 2 cents.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you are so right. i like your style!


----------



## Nox (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

I do agree... with both sides.  I am highly skeptical of anything that serves to marginalize us even more, especially when it's presented kinda like "a flavor of the month". It makes me a little suspicious that they may be playing the "throw them a bone to make them leave us alone" game, and then the rest of the time they get on with their regularly scheduled programming.

However, I am simply giddy over the fact that it will be WOC all over the page, on every page in the Italian Vogue.  Nothing like this has ever been done, and I don't think it will register as well with the American Vogue demographic (or Anna Wintour).  I like to support black models at every possible chance, so I really think it is great for us to get exposure to the well-known, the up-and-coming, and the brand-new faces, it might be the big break that they've been needing.

In any case, I will try to track down a copy of this Italian Vogue, and set it as one of my coffee table books (I may need a couple backups though just in case one of them magically *disappears* when I'm hosting guests).


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

It sounds beautiful, I'll buy it from my local shop that sells foreign Vogues and get back to you. It's nice to see high fashion models that don't have the grey eyes/blonde hair/pale skin in magazines/on catwalks, though it's sadly rarer than it should be. When did beauty in fashion become so homogeneous? I like to see every different type of beauty :-/ It's obvious that Vogue shouldn't even have to make a special issue, but I think it's a positive thing.


----------



## kiramuimui (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

On fashionista.com they have scans of the entire magazine.


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

Haha, I'm so clueless, here in Australia, this is the first I heard about it..I really want this issue though! Thanks for posting that link *Lapis* it looks like it would be a great issue. This is the first time in quite a while I'll be purchasing Vogue..so if they do go back to their 'homegenous' type of issues, this would be the last.


----------



## Nox (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiramuimui* 

 
_On fashionista.com they have scans of the entire magazine._

 
Hmm, I did a search for it on Fashionista, and I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## devin (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_Hmm, I did a search for it on Fashionista, and I can't find it anywhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here's the link:

Fashionista - Fashion Designers, Models, Shopping, Style -


----------



## Nox (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

Thanks Devin.  I've called all the Orange County B&Ns and only one of them is going to have it by tomorrow.  The store associates were all asking me when I called, "Why are we getting so many calls about this Italian Vogue stuff?"  LOLOLOL.  One guy I spoke with said the store got more than twenty calls about it this morning alone.


----------



## f!erce (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

I am in DC and decided to go the online route for mine. I just placed an order for two and paid about $16 each.


----------



## pinkxsushii (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *f!erce* 

 
_I am in DC and decided to go the online route for mine. I just placed an order for two and paid about $16 each._

 
What site did you find this on?


----------



## f!erce (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkxsushii* 

 
_What site did you find this on?_

 
Single Issue Magazines - Single Issue Magazines & News Papers - Sell Single Issue Magazines

They sell single issues of magazines.  If you go to the front page of the site you will see the July issue of Vogue Italia.  I got put on the waiting list (yes I know a bit much for a magazine but I LOVE magazines) so they emailed me when it was made available to the site.  When you go to the site you will notice that its not the correct cover image - I called to verify that I was indeed purchasing the correct issue and was assured that it is the all black issue, they just havent had a chance to upload the cover image yet.  Happy shopping!


----------



## pinkxsushii (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

Thank you so much!....will you find out if your on the waiting list after completing the order?


----------



## f!erce (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkxsushii* 

 
_Thank you so much!....will you find out if your on the waiting list after completing the order?_

 
No problem!  I dont think there is a waiting list anymore, you are just free to order.


----------



## florabundance (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

yeh all the models in the features are women of colour, but in the advertising they're still all white. i don't want to ruin the party and sound like a hater, but it seems like vogue just wants to capitalise on the fact that they are criticised for their lack of woc models, not actually rectify their ignorance.


----------



## Nox (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_yeh all the models in the features are women of colour, but in the advertising they're still all white. i don't want to ruin the party and sound like a hater, but it seems like vogue just wants to capitalise on the fact that they are criticised for their lack of woc models, not actually rectify their ignorance._

 
And that was exactly the source of skepticism.  There are so many ads in those same brands that have black models and are used in magazines like Essence.  This is the "throw them a bone to make them leave us alone" type of thing.  It's a little half-assed, but with the time the creative directors put in for the shoots and the editorial models, I still wanna buy the magazine just so that can't say the sales were lagging.  That always is their #1 manufactured complaint that they were all taught to say.


----------



## MsCocoa (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

I got my copy last week or earlier this week, can't remember but the bottom line is I thought it was a little overrated, like flora said it's still 90% adverts full of white women, but hey I still spent £6.80 to support the cause.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

I'm glad I'm not the onlyone excited about this issue!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

It is soo disappointing that the ads feature white models.  When I read an article on the issue I understood them to say that even the ads would feature black models.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also agree with you ladies that have said that this issue is really just a tool to pacify WOC and deflect some of the harse criticism mags like vogue have received for their lack of non-white models.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

I really want to see these now!  I have a 2007 April Spanish Vogue with Liya Kebede on the front and she looks just wonderful.  When I gave most of my other Vogues away, I knew I wanted to keep this one.


----------



## f!erce (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: has anyone seen the vogue??*

ok so my issue was delivered yesterday although I didnt get it until this morning since I had a long day with baby girl...in any event, the images are beautiful as I expected but I think I got caught up in the hype.  As many have stated the majority of the advertising still features mainly caucasian models. I cant read italian so I have no idea if the articles were worth the splurge.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As I embark on my 30's I find that I am not as FIGHT THE POWER as I used to be in the sense that I am not as quick to fight "the man" as I once was without exploring all facets of the argument.  I am happy that color was the focus of this issue and see it as a starting point to improvement but I also see that there was a lot more that couldve been done.  Call it seeing both sides of the coin if you will.  All in all, I am happy that I supported the cause even if deep down I feel it was a pacifier of sorts.


----------



## frocher (Jul 28, 2008)

Check out these looks.  Gorgeous hair and makeup ideas.  

Italian Vogue 's "All Black" Issue: A Guided Tour


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jul 28, 2008)

It's a beautiful Issue and it's about time Vogue do something like this. I was lucky enough to get one here in Italy. It's gorgeous.  I read yesterday that there are doing a reprint now.

Now if only Vogue will do a similar Issue for US Vogue that will be nice. I'd also like to see an ethnicities issue featuring all Asaian, Latino, Indian, etc. etc. etc....


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree. This kind of issue is long overdue here in the States. And all the ladies look gorgeous. Esp. Miss Toccara


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Jul 28, 2008)

I wanted a copy and I didn't get one!! :~( Hopefully, I'll be able to get one of the reprints.


----------



## Nox (Jul 28, 2008)

^ Star, I would totally be willing to let you have mine.  I'm through with it.


----------



## Nox (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_It's a beautiful Issue and it's about time Vogue do something like this. I was lucky enough to get one here in Italy. It's gorgeous.  I read yesterday that there are doing a reprint now.

Now if only Vogue will do a similar Issue for US Vogue that will be nice. I'd also like to see an ethnicities issue featuring all Asaian, Latino, Indian, etc. etc. etc...._

 
Here's the thing though...

There already is a Vogue India, Vogue Korea, Vogue Nippon, Vogue China, Vogue Taiwan, Vogue Mexico, Vogue Brasil.  There is not one Vogue affiliate in a predominantly black country, nor do they proportionately represent black women in their more mixed countries editions (like US, and the UK).  Some are notorious for blatantly excluding any women of color at all (Australia).  Ironically, it has always been Italian and French versions that have had more black women represented on their covers and inside print than any of the American/UK editions.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_Ironically, it has always been Italian and French versions that have had more black women represented on their covers and inside print than any of the American/UK editions._

 
I have noticed this!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 28, 2008)

I loved tocarra's pics. Big hair and big boobs... just the way I like it! 
This seriously made me wish I was a big time supermodel so I could've been a part of it. The clothes. the makeup. ALL FABULOUS!!!


----------



## lilMAClady (Jul 28, 2008)

Where could I get one of these?? I would LOVE to have it!!


----------



## Odette (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm still trying to get a copy here in Toronto. If anyone knows where they are selling them please let me know.


----------



## Nox (Jul 28, 2008)

I posted this in the other Italian Vogue thread, but here is where I got my copy of Italian Vogue:

MyMagStore.com

Don't be alarmed by the cover they display on the site, it's not the current issue, they know that already, but they are in fact selling the current July issue.


----------



## gabi03 (Jul 29, 2008)

If anyone lives in the seattle area, i found my copy yesterday at the pike place market magazine place. The one right in front of the market that sells all international magazines, they had a ton left!


----------



## mz_makeupdiva (Jul 30, 2008)

I saw the layout and loved it.  It was artistic, edgy and tasteful.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Jul 30, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL I GOT MINE FROM BARNES AND NOBLE!!!!
enjoy!!!


----------



## Barbie (Jul 30, 2008)

I got my magazine from Border's in downtown Boston, well my boyfriend and damn near got into an argument with a girl who was trying to buy up all the copies! Good luck to the ladies who didn't get a copy because this issue is certainly flying off the shelves, although I read somewhere that the demand is so high they may in fact do a reprint of the issue.


----------

